# Doggy Daycare



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Haven't updated here for a while but just thought I'd say whats happening with Smudge at the mo.

We have put him into doggy daycare lately, so we can go out as a family and he's not home alone.

It has been the best thing for him reguarding socialising, he's getting walked as part of a pack, playing all day, no issues with any other dogs there...it's been fab.:2thumb:

People used to avoid him because he's so big and bouncy but now he's had the chance to be with other dogs.

we can have a nice day out because we know he is too.


----------

